# Old experimental selfies/bizzare edits and effects



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 22, 2012)

Believe it or not, the headless one of me was done all in camera and lots of people still don't believe me. Knowing that lots of people on here have loads of experience, care to guess how I did it?

Shooting all these helped me learn Photoshop, DSLR functions, and get an understanding of the fundamentals in photography (75% self taught). CC is much appreciated


----------



## gsgary (Oct 22, 2012)

I dont know why they dont believe you


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 22, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> I dont know why they dont believe you



Me too haha. So I take it you know how I did it? It's not rocket science


----------



## baturn (Oct 22, 2012)

There is no headless one. I do see a bodyless one. and sorry, but thats all I have to say about the lot.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 22, 2012)

baturn said:
			
		

> There is no headless one. I do see a bodyless one. and sorry, but thats all I have to say about the lot.



Oh well that's strange, I'm positive it's been uploaded because I see it


----------



## Ysarex (Oct 22, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah it's there -- the one where you're photographed from behind with your head down.

Joe


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 22, 2012)

Ysarex said:
			
		

> Yeah it's there -- the one where you're photographed from behind with your head down.
> 
> Joe



Haha yea, but that's only part of it  guess the rest?


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 22, 2012)

swiftparkour94 said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hold a rado triggered speedlight with a gel on it in your mouth?


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 22, 2012)

I like the 4 hands reaching for the light.  The rest seem a bit overdone, but I guess that's a style/taste thing.


----------



## ceejtank (Oct 22, 2012)

Its an ok bunch. All pretty basic stuff though. What you have to remember is.. it's easy to make fake stuff look fake, it's tough to make good photos look good.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> I like the 4 hands reaching for the light.  The rest seem a bit overdone, but I guess that's a style/taste thing.



No speed lights were used but you're close. It was an exposure, hard to keep still so the hands was a mistake


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

ceejtank said:
			
		

> Its an ok bunch. All pretty basic stuff though. What you have to remember is.. it's easy to make fake stuff look fake, it's tough to make good photos look good.



Well obviously they are fake lol, but you're right


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> I like the 4 hands reaching for the light.  The rest seem a bit overdone, but I guess that's a style/taste thing.



Yea I threw out whatever I thought up


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 23, 2012)

fjrabon said:
			
		

> I like the 4 hands reaching for the light.  The rest seem a bit overdone, but I guess that's a style/taste thing.



OH WAIT, I thought when you said 4 hands you meant my headless one for some reason! My bad haha. Thanks though


----------

